# (MN) Birddog's Way-Da-Go Yogi MH - Chocolate Stud



## BirddogLabs (Sep 7, 2009)

Birddog's Way-Da-Go Yogi MH now available for stud services!

Yogi is a very handsome, dark chocolate male. He is the total package. Yogi is proven in the field and earned his MH title as a 2 year old. He is a high drive male that will eagerly train or hunt all day long, but loves to relax in the home. Yogi is not the kind of dog that needs to be worked everyday. He has a wonderful disposition and is very affectionate. Yogi gets along with everyone, including other intact male dogs. Yogi has a truly impressive pedigree and is extensively health tested!

Yogi's pedigree is stacked! He is the son of FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues (FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go Rocky X FC AFC Echos Triple Riff N Ready - both National Finalists) and Rebel Ridge Jamaican Me Crazy MH (FC AFC Way-Da-Go Call of the Wild X FC AFC Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck MH). 

Yogi is also extensively health tested. All health clearances are verifiable online (OFA website and Paw Print Genetics Pedigree Database). 

OFA: Hips Good, Elbows Normal, Eyes Normal, Thyroid Normal, Cardiac Normal
Tested CLEAR of: EIC, CNM, PRA-pcrd, RD/OSD, DM, Cystinuria, Narcolepsy, Hyperuricosuria, HNPK, PKD, Elliptocytosis, MTM1, PRA-crd4, GR-PRA2, SD2
DILUTE FREE
70-75 pounds.
Genotype: EEbbDD

Natural, Frozen

Requirements for breeding:
Passing OFA hips, elbows and eyes
Negative Brucellosis within 30 days. 
Dilute free. No dilute, dilute carriers or breeders of dilutes will be accepted. 

Contact: Gina Glidden
218-368-1175
[email protected] or [email protected]
Located in Bemidji, Minnesota

www.birddoglabs.com


----------

